# No me gusta quejarme



## Luquin

Hallo!

Kann jemand mir helfen? Ich will diese Satze schreiben, aber ich finde die schwer. Mein Versuch:

No me gusta quejarme y perdona si soy pesada, pero al menos me desahogo

Ich mag es nicht, mich zu beschweren und es tut mir leid, wenn ich nervig bin, aber wenigstens verschaffe ich mir Erleichterung.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría con otras palabras (pruebo):

 ich mag nicht meckern/ ich will ja nicht meckern. Und es tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich dich so genervt habe, aber so lasse ich doch allen Ärger nur (r)aus.


Espera el juicio teutónico


----------



## Alemanita

La versión de Luquin se entiende perfectamente, sobre todo la primera parte (Geviert: tu versión de: ich will ja nicht meckern <generalmente seguido de un gran aber> se emplea justmente en el momento antes de quejarse, y yo entiendo que Luquin no acostumbra quejarse). Lo de 'sich Erleichterung verschaffen' es quizás un poquito rebuscado pero ahora no se me ocurre algo más coloquial (Geviert: tu versión equivaldría a 'pero así lo único que hago es deahogarme'. En este caso es mejor el 'wenigstens': aber so kann ich wenigstens meinen Ärger rauslassen).


----------



## Geviert

¡Gracias Alemanita! Bueno, yo le quise dar un toque, digamos, más "femenino" a mi versión, presuponiendo alguien que siempre anda quejándose (se habla de desahogarse y "ser pesado", cuestión de costumbre diria). A ver cómo queda ahora:

ich will ja nicht meckern. Und es tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich dich so genervt habe, aber so kann ich wenigstens meinen Ärger rauslassen.



PS. "Ich mag es nicht, mich zu beschweren" se entiende, de acuerdo, pero me suena un poco rebuscado para estas situaciones sinceramente.


----------



## Luquin

Efectivamente, Alemanita, es más bien que no acostumbro a quejarme  

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> ich will ja nicht meckern. Und es tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich dich so genervt habe, aber so kann ich wenigstens meinen Ärger rauslassen.



Normalerweise meckere ich nicht und es tut mir leid, dass ich so nervig bin, aber wenigstens kann ich (so) meinen Frust/Ärger loswerden.


----------

